# Fully Clothed.....or Naked??



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I bet that for the most part, those who work solo are more inclined to use the cases. Working with a crew mostly, I find it to be a waste of time, and also it does take up needed space. I do like using the tool bags to carry small demo tools such as pry bars, cats paws, pliers, screwdrivers, etc.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Warren said:


> I bet that for the most part, those who work solo are more inclined to use the cases. Working with a crew mostly, I find it to be a waste of time, and also it does take up needed space. I do like using the tool bags to carry small demo tools such as pry bars, cats paws, pliers, screwdrivers, etc.


That's what I learned from the old guy about working alone. Don't waste your time or space. I have way too much stuff to carry in the truck and it's pretty rare I could use a trailer on site.

Just to continue the (ahem) blasphemy, a kitty litter pail is perfect height to carry my hand demo tools. Once I put in all the flat bars, cats paw, etc, it's fairly heavy, but fits in my standard tub. Sawzall, impact driver, charger, PPE, etc go in the rest of the tub.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

I often will only buy tools manufactures that have cases for their tools. I can deal with bags, but plastic cases are easier for me. I have to have all the assc. Parts with the tool.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

everybody is fully dressed and ready to go. i have a 14' utility body truck. every tool has a home. much easier to deal with it. at least i find it that way. when you have different helpers, worst part is teaching them where everything is. but they eventually learn.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dibs16 said:


> Some day that will be my set up.


This is how I roll...literally :thumbsup:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Carrying bags seem to be more flexible and can hold more than the hard cases.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

jiffy said:


> Carrying bags seem to be more flexible and can hold more than the hard cases.


But they're generally a PITA to stack effectively, can't be clipped together like the modular boxes from Festool, Bosch, & Dewalt, & aren't very good for toting most accessories (drill indexes, saw blades& the like) around.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> This is how I roll...literally :thumbsup:


I'm just gonna say it like it is...I'm jealous!


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> This is how I roll...literally :thumbsup:


Scary.....I have the same set up...bag and all....only mine are "T" loc sucka :laughing:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I'm in process of moving to Systainers as well.


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Are you guys buying the empty systainers and putting other tools in them too? I found a guy on Craigslist that was selling a ton of systainers(may have even been a member here) but he wasn't coming down a bit off of what they would cost retail. It'd be great to have nothing but those!


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

LEVELBEST said:


> Are you guys buying the empty systainers and putting other tools in them too? I found a guy on Craigslist that was selling a ton of systainers(may have even been a member here) but he wasn't coming down a bit off of what they would cost retail. It'd be great to have nothing but those!


We've bought a bunch of empties & loaded them up. Pretty much every power tool we carry in our trucks is in a Systainer. We try to double & in some case triple similar tools up in the same case - cuts down on the number we have to buy & carry.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I keep most everything in their cases. That way i can keep all the accessories, blades or bits with them. There are a few things I keep out of the cases but not many. I guess when I start running out of room in my utility van I will start taking some stuff out, but as of now there is no need.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

LEVELBEST said:


> *Are you guys buying the empty systainers and putting other tools in them too?* I found a guy on Craigslist that was selling a ton of systainers(may have even been a member here) but he wasn't coming down a bit off of what they would cost retail. It'd be great to have nothing but those!





GRB said:


> We've bought a bunch of empties & loaded them up. Pretty much every power tool we carry in our trucks is in a Systainer. *We try to double & in some case triple similar tools up in the same case - cuts down on the number we have to buy & carry.*


1) yep, everything.

2) same here.

Was the CL guy selling the newer T-Loc systainers or the older ones?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> I'm just gonna say it like it is...I'm jealous!


Yup, He posted that just to get under our skin:whistling And it's working:jester:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I use cases, that way the stuff that goes with the tool is with tool.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yup, He posted that just to get under our skin:whistling And it's working:jester:


Come on man just try it, all the cool kids are doing it. :jester:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ROVACON said:


> Scary.....I have the same set up...bag and all....only mine are "T" loc sucka :laughing:


I bought mine before the days of T-Loc...I don't want to touch a t-loc because then I would be replacing all of these. :laughing:



LEVELBEST said:


> Are you guys buying the empty systainers and putting other tools in them too? I found a guy on Craigslist that was selling a ton of systainers(may have even been a member here) but he wasn't coming down a bit off of what they would cost retail. It'd be great to have nothing but those!


I bought all of mine empty...I have 15-20 of them in total...first I bought 5...then another 5...then a few at a time from lee valley.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

For the guys that say all your power tools are in systainers. I love the idea and have been thinking about it.

Couple questions though. What about larger tools like roto hammers and wormdrives they fit in the systainers also? 

You have your hand tools in systainers too?

What about tools like ramset, drywall guns, recips, and things like mixing drills. Do they really have a systainer too or or only do your "go to" most used power tools?

I've been trying to find a better system and can't seem to get one going.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Ive been thinking of buying some ply and hardware and just spending a Sunday making cases for my tools, It would be nice to not have to coil a cord up perfectly everytime I wanted to close the case, plus I could design them to take the accessorys for the tool.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

That is a good deal on got the boxes your talking about for 45 a piece. And they were on back order. FedEx is bringing them today


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

At any price those boxes are worth the money.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yup they really are nice. Nice and big, waterproof, and nice handles.. I'm going to make a thread and post some pics one day.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

No time like the present for that DeWalt Toughbox review... 

I bought a tall systainer to put all my finish nailers and fasteners in. It was great to have them all together and drawers to keep the nails organized but not amazing or anything. And the drawer style (sortainers) are embarrassingly expensive.

Then I bought a couple festool sanders and a dust extractor. That's when my systainers suddenly became so much better. Simply because they stacked! When moving them they locked together becoming ONE thing to carry (or better yet roll on the vac), when transported they take up roughly 12"x16" by whatever height you have in tools. When in my garage they all fit in one cabinet with adjustable shelves- even the vac! 

Systainers, boschs Lboxx, dewalts toughbox, or boxes made by yours truly-they all have pros and cons. I have found that having a consistent footprint with the ability to stack to be life changing. Literally. The time, effort, and stress involved in tool packing, storing, and transport has been drastically reduced.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Northwood said:


> No time like the present for that DeWalt Toughbox review...
> 
> I bought a tall systainer to put all my finish nailers and fasteners in. It was great to have them all together and drawers to keep the nails organized but not amazing or anything. And the drawer style (sortainers) are embarrassingly expensive.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for the small boxes to come in then I will review :thumbsup:


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Great-looking forward to it. I like how they are a little longer than Systainers. And waterproof is nice.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Northwood said:


> Great-looking forward to it. I like how they are a little longer than Systainers. And waterproof is nice.


Thete a lot larger too. I hope FedEx left them on the porch cause I'm not home. :laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Mostly all uncased...except for the saw-z-all, Ridgid Trim Router and Ridgid Feugo Recip Saw


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Inner- do you like the sys 2 to house your 2 grinders? I have my 2 grinders in a small bag and hate it.
> 
> Could you post a pic if you have some time please


No prob...after this beer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

There is normally a Bosch grinder in here but I left it on a jobsite with the sanding pad attached.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Doesn't look a whole lot different then mine does in the bottom of my Kolbalt rolling tool box. 
But the idea of Systainer does intrigue me, even though I have other areas that require my funds attention right now.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

r4r&r said:


> Doesn't look a whole lot different then mine does in the bottom of my Kolbalt rolling tool box.
> But the idea of Systainer does intrigue me, even though I have other areas that require my funds attention right now.


I invested in the system when I was working on an automation job on the 17th floor of a condo in the market where parking was scarce. Every few days I had to take multiple trips from a block away...leaving my tools and equipment on site was not an option. It was a big investment at the time but I am thrilled with my decision...it is not feasible for everyone.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> There is normally a Bosch grinder in here but I left it on a jobsite with the sanding pad attached.


Thanks. I have that same grinder. They fit in there nice. It looks the handle has to come off though?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Thanks. I have that same grinder. They fit in there nice. It looks the handle has to come off though?


I never actually use the grinder with the handle but you should be able to keep the handle on if you angled them a bit. Both fit in the case no prob with adequate space for grinding discs.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I invested in the system when I was working on an automation job on the 17th floor of a condo in the market where parking was scarce. Every few days I had to take multiple trips from a block away...leaving my tools and equipment on site was not an option. It was a big investment at the time but I am thrilled with my decision...it is not feasible for everyone.


That's the perfect scenario for using them - even I would spring for a set under these circumstances


----------

